# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  مشکل برای اضافه شدن کامپوننت MSADODC.OCX

## alih110

سلام وقتی من میخوام MSADODC.OCX به پروژم اضافه کنم
پیام خطا میده که نمیتوان لود کرد

قبلا در پروژم بوده حالا که باز می کنم نیست وقتی میخوام اضافه کنم نمیشه
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## polisoftco

دوست عزیز عکسی از پیغام رو بزارین تا بفهمیم دردش چیه...!
شاید رجیستر نشده شایدم فایلش حذف شده و ...!

----------


## alih110

نه دوست عزیز میگه :

MSADODC.OCX could not be loaded

رجیستر هم شده

----------


## polisoftco

مال منم گهگاهی همچین میشد ، اما من که اول OCX رو حذف میکردم باز میریختم سرجاش، بعدش دوباره رجیستر سپس معرفی به برنامه.

----------


## kooroush

آره یک بار ocx  و حذف کن و بعد بریز سر جاش و دوباره آدرس دهی کن و تو ابزارات بیارش و بدون اینکه پروژه رو ذخیره کنی و یا دوباره ocx  رو تو فرنات بزاری پروژه رو ببند و بهد دوباره باز کن و باید درست شده باشه !!!!!



*وخداوند تشکر ا آفرید !!!!*

----------


## alih110

دوستان ممنون من همه ی این کار ها رو انجام دادم اما فایده نداشته 
راه حل : یک بار VB رو پاک کردم و دوباره نصب کردم

----------

